# OCT 2020 Extension prices Dublin



## Kitten (26 Oct 2020)

Hi,

I have been told by an architect that 140k is a low, practically feeble budget for a 40sq meter extension ....no structural issues, not looking for anything out of the ordinary.....just need more space...

We are a 4 bed semi d house, South Dublin with side access for construction etc so very straightforward.

Is this insane? We were made to feel somewhat penny-pinching lol! We are obviously going to talk to others but am I living on a different planet?

Thanks
Kitten


----------



## SparkRite (26 Oct 2020)

I don't know where your architect is living if he/she is paying anything like that for a (standard, run of the mill ) 40sqm extension.

Have a look here:-
Cost Calculator.


----------



## newirishman (26 Oct 2020)

SparkRite said:


> I don't know where your architect is living if he/she is paying anything like that for a (standard, run of the mill ) 40sqm extension.
> 
> Have a look here:-
> Cost Calculator.


That cost calculator is seriously out of date.


----------



## Kitten (26 Oct 2020)

Yes the calculator is definitely out of date, we had looked at it....she was saying to expect up to 3k per square meter.


----------



## SparkRite (26 Oct 2020)

Yes it may well be dated, but after looking at about three more sites NONE of them come close to €140K.
This is from PTSB dated Oct. 2019:-

_"Arriving at an overall cost starts, quite literally, from the ground up. When you go to a builder for an estimate, many of them will simply look at the number of square metres of floor space to be extended and multiply it by a baseline figure. This is usually just over €1,000 per square metre for a single storey extension.

Instead, budget initially for around €2,000 per square metre for a new build.............."_

Their calculator also comes to €67.2K, for 'builders finish', not sure how old that is though.

Even allow, say, 33% on that and you still have a lot to fit it out with what's left of the initial €140K

Did you have read of this ? :-





						The Cost of Building Your House Extension | permanent tsb
					

From architects to project managers, materials and labor,  getting a home extension can leave you with empty pockets.




					www.permanenttsb.ie


----------



## Kitten (26 Oct 2020)

Yes we looked at that one earlier but have really lost faith in anything pre 2020 as the prices seem to have jumped significantly .  See attached also.... https://www.rte.ie/lifestyle/living/2017/0313/859297-8-tips-for-designing-your-dream-home/

The relevant part of the article:

Currently, you should budget €2,000 per square meter for new building works. This includes extensions and between €850 and €1,200 per square meter for refurbishment works. NB: These figures do not include the purchase of things like windows, kitchens, bathroom fittings or finishes but do cover all construction works, electrical and plumbing works, internal doors and the fitting of all finishes and sanitary ware.


----------



## DublinHead54 (26 Oct 2020)

I'd check out boards.ie. see below for some outrageous quotes. 

I did recently watch one of those Dermot Bannon shows and the couple ended up spending 300k.









						Half a million for a deep retrofit & small extension?
					

Hi folks - apologies if this is not the correct forum if so please redirect me.




					www.boards.ie


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (27 Oct 2020)

Dublinbay12 said:


> I did recently watch one of those Dermot Bannon shows and the couple ended up spending 300k.



I've seen people spend more on a retrofit than they would on a new build on a greenfield site.


----------



## Kitten (27 Oct 2020)

Meeting a construction company today so will keep you posted. From the conversation I had with the gentleman he was adamant that I should stay within the 40sqm (we had considered going to 46 as we have room to the side of the house),  as in his mind 40sq meters is significant additional space - it's just so hard to visualise it.  Will see how it goes.  We need to box clever as I intend to stay within budget if at all possible.  Actually I would be happier only spending 125k if at all possible.


----------



## Steven Barrett (27 Oct 2020)

Prices have jumped since covid lock down. Cost of materials gone through the roof. Good labour is hard to get. Profit margin for builders for home extensions is a lot higher than for sub contractors on large sites. 

The RIAI guidelines are from 2019 and with the way the market has gone, they are out of date too.


----------



## newirishman (27 Oct 2020)

Kitten said:


> Meeting a construction company today so will keep you posted. From the conversation I had with the gentleman he was adamant that I should stay within the 40sqm (we had considered going to 46 as we have room to the side of the house),  as in his mind 40sq meters is significant additional space - it's just so hard to visualise it.  Will see how it goes.  We need to box clever as I intend to stay within budget if at all possible.  Actually I would be happier only spending 125k if at all possible.


With money like that, please use an architect. Do not rely on the construction company (or yourself) to come up with a good design.


----------



## DublinHead54 (27 Oct 2020)

Out of interest how much would an architect charge to design a 40m extension including the internal layout and any planning requests?


----------



## Kitten (27 Oct 2020)

Roughly 4k for a planning consultant to include :

Consultation with Client House Survey Preparation of the following drawings: • Proposed Site Layout • Existing & Proposed Floor Plans • Existing & Proposed Elevations • Proposed Contiguous Elevations • Proposed Section Planning administration including drafting of public notices, planning application forms & consolidation of reports by others Pre-validation review Hand deliver planning application to Local Authority 

Am I wrong in saying a planning consultant is similar enough to an architect to satisfy that requirement?


----------



## newirishman (27 Oct 2020)

Kitten said:


> Roughly 4k for a planning consultant to include :
> 
> Consultation with Client House Survey Preparation of the following drawings: • Proposed Site Layout • Existing & Proposed Floor Plans • Existing & Proposed Elevations • Proposed Contiguous Elevations • Proposed Section Planning administration including drafting of public notices, planning application forms & consolidation of reports by others Pre-validation review Hand deliver planning application to Local Authority
> 
> Am I wrong in saying a planning consultant is similar enough to an architect to satisfy that requirement?



Not exactly sure what a planning consultant is supposed to be?
Any architect would do the same for similar money.


----------



## spondulix (14 Nov 2020)

Kitten said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been told by an architect that 140k is a low, practically feeble budget for a 40sq meter extension ....no structural issues, not looking for anything out of the ordinary.....just need more space...
> 
> ...



build cost would be 2-4K per sqm for extension alone. plus fees, plus vat, plus work to existing property = 140 is not nearly enough.

I’ve been looking into a retrofit and 20sqm extension of a 3 bed semi with large side access and have budgeted 280k and worried it’s not enough.

use an architect, spend time preparing your brief and ask yourself if you really need to extend so much. It might be that moving some internal walls and 10sqm is all you really need.


----------



## Coldwarrior (14 Nov 2020)

spondulix said:


> build cost would be 2-4K per sqm for extension alone. plus fees, plus vat, plus work to existing property = 140 is not nearly enough.
> 
> I’ve been looking into a retrofit and 20sqm extension of a 3 bed semi with large side access and have budgeted 280k and worried it’s not enough.
> 
> use an architect, spend time preparing your brief and ask yourself if you really need to extend so much. It might be that moving some internal walls and 10sqm is all you really need.



That seems insanely expensive, even for south Dublin. If its accurate I really need to go back to the drawing board re plans for an extension in the next few years, it may make a lot more sense to move.


----------



## lledlledlled (15 Nov 2020)

spondulix said:


> build cost would be 2-4K per sqm for extension alone. plus fees, plus vat, plus work to existing property = 140 is not nearly enough.
> 
> I’ve been looking into a retrofit and 20sqm extension of a 3 bed semi with large side access and have budgeted 280k and worried it’s not enough.
> 
> use an architect, spend time preparing your brief and ask yourself if you really need to extend so much. It might be that moving some internal walls and 10sqm is all you really need.



€280k for a 20sq m extension????
Would the person not be better off Trading Up to a bigger house?


----------



## SparkRite (15 Nov 2020)

lledlledlled said:


> €280k for a 20sq m extension????
> Would the person not be better off Trading Up to a bigger house?



Of course they would be, with prices like that.
Don't forget though that Spondulix ( appropriate username  ) built in, excuse the pun, plenty of leeway with his figures, 100% of leeway to be exact.


spondulix said:


> build cost would be 2-4K per sqm for extension alone.



I was speaking with a friend of mine just this morning, who has his own construction company for over 35 years, and
I mentioned this to him. His reply:- 'If I could get away with prices like that I would have retired many, many years ago'.

According to Perfect Property, (interesting read) dated March 2020 the average build cost ( NB. just build cost ) of a new house is € 968.40 per square metre for a 100sqm house which includes, foundation, roofing, interior and exterior doors, windows, insulation, drywall, paint, flooring, and electrical, plumbing and light fixtures.
I would realistically expect to pay a bit more per sqm. for a smaller extension though, but certainly nowhere near 4K per sqm., unless you are gold plating the walls.


----------



## spondulix (16 Nov 2020)

SparkRite said:


> Of course they would be, with prices like that.
> Don't forget though that Spondulix ( appropriate username  ) built in, excuse the pun, plenty of leeway with his figures, 100% of leeway to be exact.



To be clear that 280 includes complete gutting of of a 90sqm house as well as the extension. All new windows, floors, insulation, doors, kitchen, wardrobes, slider, bi-fold etc. a lot of fees and VAT also. Architects have generally said 2.5k - 3k per sqm for extension, but apparently there’s a lot of additional costs when you knock your kitchen down and tear up the interior of your house 

Let's add the numbers up! 90sqm * 2k = 180k (existing building)
20sqm * 2.5k = 50k (extension)

All together: 230k. That's excluding VAT, fees and any additional landscaping, which makes my poor budget very tight indeed.



> According to Perfect Property, (interesting read) dated March 2020 the average build cost ( NB. just build cost ) of a new house is € 968.40 per square metre for a 100sqm house which includes, foundation, roofing, interior and exterior doors, windows, insulation, drywall, paint, flooring, and electrical, plumbing and light fixtures.
> I would realistically expect to pay a bit more per sqm. for a smaller extension though, but certainly nowhere near 4K per sqm., unless you are gold plating the walls.



Yeah the 4k would be rather on the expensive side but a small extension could hit this depending of complexity of work, making good etc. How much is a nice porch these days?









						Construction Costs in Ireland 2019 - Isabel Barros Architects - Blog
					

Useful information to guide you on the costs for your construction project in Ireland. This will help you to estimate an approximate figure for your building costs.In 2018 construction tender prices are still increasing, this emphasises the importance of budgeting for future construction...




					isabelbarrosarchitects.ie
				












						Construction Costs in Ireland 2013 - Isabel Barros Architects - Blog
					

Click here for our most recent post about Construction Costs in Ireland (2014). Calculating the construction costs for your project is not an easy task. Every year we publish some guidelines and average prices to help you getting an approximate figure. Our posts about Construction Costs are very...




					isabelbarrosarchitects.ie
				




I've spoken to 5 architects about the project, formally and informally and they all basically align on cost estimations. Have yet to bring it to a QS though. And yes - it may well be cheaper to move!


----------



## SparkRite (16 Nov 2020)

Ah right, thanks for clearing that up.

Your initial post certainly made it look as if you were budgeting €280K for a 20sqm extension alone and worried that it may not be enough !
You did mention a 'retro fit',  which really turns out to be a complete refurbishment of a house which is included in the €280K.

Not saying whether it's good/bad price but makes a bit more sense now.


----------



## Nicklesilver (16 Nov 2020)

Finished a 200m house this summer, very high spec, if heating, air to water, triple glazed, solid oak floors, for 2k per m. Also foundation had to be screw piled and some demolition, complete new build. Some of these prices quoted are crazy, don’t pay them.


----------



## DublinHead54 (16 Nov 2020)

Kitten said:


> Roughly 4k for a planning consultant to include :
> 
> Consultation with Client House Survey Preparation of the following drawings: • Proposed Site Layout • Existing & Proposed Floor Plans • Existing & Proposed Elevations • Proposed Contiguous Elevations • Proposed Section Planning administration including drafting of public notices, planning application forms & consolidation of reports by others Pre-validation review Hand deliver planning application to Local Authority
> 
> Am I wrong in saying a planning consultant is similar enough to an architect to satisfy that requirement?



I am looking into a reconfiguration of 4-bed semi d with a potential small extension. There is enough floor space without doing an extension but the layout needs complete reconfiguration. Do architects offer any light touch planning service? I'd like to have a few architects propose a plan so I can asses options. I am finding it hard to find online as most architects examples of work involve extensions.


----------



## Kitten (16 Nov 2020)

Dublinbay12 said:


> I am looking into a reconfiguration of 4-bed semi d with a potential small extension. There is enough floor space without doing an extension but the layout needs complete reconfiguration. Do architects offer any light touch planning service? I'd like to have a few architects propose a plan so I can asses options. I am finding it hard to find online as most architects examples of work involve extensions.


One of the architects we met was patrycja@progala.ie - her focus was very much on a whole house approach using existing floor space and in our case a much smaller extension.  I really liked what she had achieved with other clients and despite needing work done on a whole house basis our main focus on this occasion is to add space so she wasn't the right fit for us but could be exactly what you need.  Hope that helps.
Kitten


----------



## Kitten (16 Nov 2020)

Nicklesilver said:


> Finished a 200m house this summer, very high spec, if heating, air to water, triple glazed, solid oak floors, for 2k per m. Also foundation had to be screw piled and some demolition, complete new build. Some of these prices quoted are crazy, don’t pay them.


Where ?


----------



## Nicklesilver (19 Nov 2020)

Close to Cork city


----------

